# C L A R O Beach Star



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I had intended to sell this watch, but after doing a bit of research I've discovered it has quite an interesting history.Â Â As I love watches that have a bit of a story behind them I've decided to keep it.










The CLARO Beach Star was produced between 1969 and 1973 as a concept to make a mass-produced, highly water-resistant, sports watch using a mechanical BFG movement and front-loading, Noryl-Fiber plastic/metal alloy case. Â At least 7 different colours appear to have been available, including black, red, blue, green, white and silver/grey, as well as the yellow one pictured here. Â The concept and the manufacturing technique was the precursor to that developed by Swatch some 10 years later.










The watch was "standard issue" to the Basel City Fire Department. There's a small photo on the CLARO Watch web site of the firemen receiving their Beach Star watches.Â Â I must say a couple of them look rather bemused 

Clearly, judging by the day wheel, this particular watch was destined for a foreign market.

Anyway, if you want to own one of these little nuggets of watch history, I think Roy has one left.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great story and I have to say I rather like it!

Thanks for sharing Rich


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Interesting bit of trivia Rich.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Not a big fan of the watch itself, but sorely tempted to buy one on the strength of the story itself (wouldn't be the first time I bought a watch I didn't like because of the story/technology  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm already doing s search for something similar!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Whilst browsing the net looking for some background info on these watches I discovered this page from 2010. Well, today my very own Claro Beach Star has arrived.










Sadly, not on an original strap so I will need to purchase something more fitting than the supplied Nato.

I have to say although bought on a whim, I really like it.

Does anyone know how to set the date on one of these?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If I remember rightly you go past midnight and then backwards to adjust the day - it is unusual but they do wear well. The black plastic case will suit black rubber.

The original strap has a clip to hold the tail of the strap in place - great idea, and not sure why that didn't catch on


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@scottswatches thank you sir. The yellow is pretty smart and the strap 'button' deffo is a great idea!


----------

